# New carb , no power



## BowtieJim (Dec 30, 2020)

First off I'm not surprised that there is a snowblower forum these days that's why I checked in.
2016 Toro Snowmaster 724ZXR no start this year. Pulled carb and cleaned started but couldn't keep it running.
Put new carb on it. It started right up . As soon as I engaged the auger it starts to cut out and die. Got it to run enough to do the driveway that's it 
As soon as it gets a load it wants to pop and sputter and quit.
Anyone have any ideas??
Thanks in advance. And Happy New year

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Had similar problem (machine would cut out as soon as augur was engaged)...turned out it just needed a new quality spark plug despite the OEM plug having only a few hours on it.


----------



## BowtieJim (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks Barney 
I was going to get one but thought the same thing it's not that old.
It actually has about 20 hours of running time. I'll try it. Thanks again and Happy New Year 🎊


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

BowtieJim said:


> Thanks Barney
> I was going to get one but thought the same thing it's not that old.
> It actually has about 20 hours of running time. I'll try it. Thanks again and Happy New Year 🎊


My 2016/17 Toro 826 came with a plug that had the name 'Torch' on it. Was advised to put a quality NGK plug in it when it start cutting out and that solved the problem.


----------



## BowtieJim (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm checking on a new plug. I wonder what the cross reference is for this one . All I have is a part number 81-3250.


----------



## BowtieJim (Dec 30, 2020)

barney said:


> Had similar problem (machine would cut out as soon as augur was engaged)...turned out it just needed a new quality spark plug despite the OEM plug having only a few hours on it.


That was the problem. New NGK plug and it runs strong.
Thanks for your help

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

glad you got it running well again. As was written above, many people are seeing issues with OEM plugs these days. 

tx


----------

